# Any PC builders?



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Are there any PC builders on this forum?

I'm going to build a new gaming system soon:


Case: Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus
CPU: AMD FX-8350
CPU cooler: Noctua UB9 SE2
Graphics card: XFX Radeon HD 7950 Double D (3GB GDDR5)
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
Power Supply: XFX PRO 650W Core Edition
Motherboard: Asus M5A97 R2.0
RAM: 8GB Corsair XMS3

What do people think?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

That almost looks like the tigerdirect barebones kit I had a couple years back. I don't remember all the stats but. I remember it was a 2.0ghz AMD athalon CPU - 2 gigs of pc2700 (i think) ram and a 120gb HDD. And I had a 1 gig Quattro video card with DVI out.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

NoobShooter said:


> That almost looks like the tigerdirect barebones kit I had a couple years back. I don't remember all the stats but. I remember it was a 2.0ghz AMD athalon CPU - 2 gigs of pc2700 (i think) ram and a 120gb HDD. And I had a 1 gig Quattro video card with DVI out.


Kinda, I guess 

The AMD FX-8350 I'm going to get is 4 GHz and I'm going to overclock it to 4.5. My graphics card will have 2 DVI, 1 HDMI and 2 Mini Display Ports.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Mine was around six years ago. Lol


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, fair enough then. 

Did you assemble yours or was it premade?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I had to assemble all the pieces but they were shipped all at once. Funny though. My first build was a 130 MHz. 16 mb ram. And I had 2 300mb HDD. And I was using a 14.4 Mbps cardinal fax modem. I was 12 or so.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

NoobShooter said:


> I had to assemble all the pieces but they were shipped all at once. Funny though. My first build was a 130 MHz. 16 mb ram. And I had 2 300mb HDD. And I was using a 14.4 Mbps cardinal fax modem. I was 12 or so.


I'm too young to remember when PCs were like that...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Needs a SSD for the OS / boot drive. Huge performance increase for minimal cost.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, I was going to go with an SSD but that tipped it over the budget... Minimal cost? What SSDs do you use then? 

I guess 64GB ones aren't too bad, and plenty for an OS plus some games...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Intel 520 series.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Even a 60gb Intel 520 would put me over budget...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Samsung make an ok drive at a good price. I was using a pair of 120's until recently.


----------

